# Breeding my SD



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona will be 2 years old in May. It has been suggested that I breed Fiona. She has the perfect temperament for an SD. I was thinking no way, but then I saw a documentary that followed a SD from birth and at 2 she was bred. SD have to be born and then they are trained.

How does one go about making this kind of decision? Fiona's breeder will hopefully help me. Can she work while pregnant? After giving birth, how long is she with the puppies? 

Is it horrible to breed her without any titles, other than SD?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Speak with her breeder about this and see what they say. Read the stickies in the breeding forum (topics 'pinned' at the top of the list). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

My thoughts are this, if you have a service dog, it's a service dog for a reason. If it can be out of service for 1.5-2 months between breeding, whelping and weening until the pups go home do you really need a service dog? or do you have a replacement for all that time your dog will be a mother and not a service dog?

and 2nd, breeding good dogs takes decades to learn what goes into making that good dog. are you a SD user or breeder? which do you want to be?


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

crackem said:


> My thoughts are this, if you have a service dog, it's a service dog for a reason. If it can be out of service for 1.5-2 months between breeding, whelping and weening until the pups go home do you really need a service dog?


Exceptional point. I was trying to figure out how to phrase that and you nailed it on the head!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Would never do it. Can't go without my dog that long (of course, I use males, so, who cares), plus there is WAY too much risk to the puppies if you bring your dog all over creation to work, and then come home and let her nurse.

Cripes, I can't even imagine taking a bitch in season out to work...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

IMO, it's a terrible idea which demands too much of the bitch. A service dog's focus is honed in on the well being of its person. This is a HUGE responsibilty which shouldn't be arbitrarily set aside & superceded, even temporarily, by yet another HUGE responsibility, ie the care of pups. I'd think this could potentially be extremely sressing for a dedicated sd & (imo) unfairly so.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I would ask the breeder of your bitch about breeding a littermate. Similar genetics, just not the same dog.


----------

